# Another Elektronika



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The Easter Bunny just delivered this big ol' Russkie from Ukraine







Very similar to the red one I bought earlier but a slightly different shaped case and blue this time, obviously.

*Elektronika*



















But what about a bracelet or strap?

To mesh, or not to mesh: that is the question:

Whether 'tis nobler on the wrist to suffer

The pinches and pluckings of outrageous bracelets

Or to take pity against a sea of follicles

And buy a leather strap instead?

How about one of these (the silver one)?










I'm not sure, what do you think?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it could look good on a mesh Rich, ask Stan.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Leather Blue Shark IMO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It would look great on mesh Rich, particularly if the mesh was polished.









Nice case, by the way.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

It'd suit mesh IMO.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The meshes have it, so I'll give that a go first


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Here we are then, the pleasures of the mesh compared to the genuine (but horrible) original Elektronika bracelet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The mesh really suits it Rich









you should do the same for the other one IMO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks excellent on mesh Rich, really suits it.


----------

